

Ask HN: What do you think of the new Microsoft surface? - ksat


======
brk
I think that over the course of many many years I have learned to hold my
opinions of Microsoft announcements until a bit after the product actually
ships and has seen real-world scenarios.

The Microsoft marketing videos and events have traditionally done a poor job
of conveying what the finished product will _actually_ look like and do, or
even if there will ever be an actual finished product at all.

